

Ask HN: Where did you meet your co-founder? - volandovengo

If you don't know anyone to start a company with, what is the best way to meet somebody with whom you could eventually start a business?
======
skram
Twitter. No joke, we were both looking for partners to enter an app challenge,
found eachother on Twitter, won, and now have a company (we're going full time
very soon).

~~~
volandovengo
Wow - that's surprising!

------
harrisongantz
The first guy I met through a friend. I met the second guy while I was a
project manager on some application at work. He was a contractor on the
project and we had great chemistry. If you have an idea and you find someone
that is as passionate as you are about it, I'd say that's a pretty good start.

~~~
volandovengo
Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.

------
spoiler
I know this might be a little unorthodox, but I met mine on a strange chat
that was hip on the 90ies. Granted, never met anyone like that again, ever.

Also, she is my girlfriend, too (if that counts for anything).

------
mansigandhi
We were friends/roommates before we started our first startup. We also started
dating at just about the same time (we're married now).

------
bobdylan1
University.

------
giis
forums.

